# Any info on Maltesedirect?



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about a breeder named Ray Smith and his website http://www.maltesedirect.com?

Has anyone ever dealt with him or purchased a puppy from him? 

Thanks


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Can I ask what made you even think about this breeder?

This is something to read before deciding to purchase from this breeder
Ripoff Report | Maltese Direct | Complaint Review: 857348


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Another one:

Ripoff Report | Ray Smith | Complaint Review: 864726


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Can I ask what made you even think about this breeder?
> 
> This is something to read before deciding to purchase from this breeder
> Ripoff Report | Maltese Direct | Complaint Review: 857348



His puppies are fed Purina Puppy Chow...he must be good. :angry:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He lets his puppies go at 8 weeks. Oh gosh, don't walk away - run! :thmbdn:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

StevieB said:


> He lets his puppies go at 8 weeks. Oh gosh, don't walk away - run! :thmbdn:


This is from the American Maltese Association's Code of Ethics:

 8. I will not sell a puppy before it has been given a veterinarian health examination and has received at least one inoculation against distemper, hepatitis and parvo. *A puppy will remain in my possession until at least 12 weeks of age.*​ 
American Maltese Association


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Not good at all. Breeds mutts and yet says they breed only to improve the breed? Hmmm. 

If you are looking for an ethical breeder in Alabama, I could point you toward several, specifically in the Birmingham area though you will fin my friend Deb Ray of Grace Maltese. gracemaltese.com


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It looks like he is a broker, not even a breeder. Horrible!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, this guy sounds like a broker for puppy mill pups..I seriously doubt any of the pups pictured on his website came from him..his sales contract is scary! Run as fast as you can!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Please, don't be discouraged. The people here are just trying to help you....and that's a good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the information and links, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't even bother looking at a site called Maltesedirect. The name rings of puppy broker.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I wouldn't even bother looking at a site called Maltesedirect. The name rings of puppy broker.


My thoughts exactly. The name alone gave me the chills. I mean, would you adopt a baby from an outfit called "babiesdirect.com"? Just don't like the sound of it at ALL. Puppies aren't a commodity to be shipped "direct." :angry:


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

Just in case anyone looking into this man happens across this forum again, Ray Smith (owner of Maltesedirect.com/Maltese Direct) was arrested for animal cruelty (among other things). 

Owner of Premier Mega Tan in Hoover arrested for contributing to - ABC 33/40 - Birmingham News, Weather, Sports

A dead dog was found at his home and several others were found left alone in his business and seized


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope he went DIRECT to jail.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so hard for people that don't know about breeders and who to trust and how to find a puppy,that the internet can be a bad place or a good place.
We're all just thankful you came here to ask. Otherwise you wouldn't have known and found out the sad way.

Good start is to google that person's name or company or breeding facility for complaints... and look for a forum for the breed you want...

I like Ripoff report,I posted about a furnace company on there...
There's a couple ways to find a maltese puppy or adult, through local shelters and rescue which we all support mightily or through breeders and we have breeders that can direct you to would have Maltese available at all ages.

We're all glad you came here and if we sounded a bit harsh,in earlier posts please realize we care and sometimes we forget,we were where you are now, didn't know where to turn either...

Which ever direction you choose, shelter or rescue with a maltese mix or other breed (we love all breeds ) and many of us have other breeds other than Malts. Or if you choose a breeder, many can help with that.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ewww, that guy is kind of disgusting. So where are you on your search for a fluff baby? Oh, and Roll Tide! (my mom's from Bham, big Bama fans in my family. But I'm an Aggie


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

What a piece of scum.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad tou came to SM before contacting this scumbag! You will find the tools to find a reputable breeder and a wonderful furrbaby!


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

I wanted to post an update to this, as well as start a new thread so hopefully people who are not informed will come across this place and learn the truth.

Ray Smith has handed over his business of selling puppies to his 18 year old employee, Emma Franklin. Their new website is called MEET MY MALTESE or meetmymaltese.com, and IS run by the same person (Smith). 

Picture of original maltesedirect.com from January of this year:









Picture of new "meetmymaltese.com" Meet My Maltese website:









Emma Franklin works in the tanning salon that Ray Smith owns. He has put her name on his business of selling brokered/irresponsibly bred puppies. 

Puppies are often left in the store alone, for unknown periods of time. Puppies as young as SEVERAL DAYS OLD have been brought into the store, ones as young as 3-4 weeks have been left alone (with mother) for long stretches of time (hours), and ones as young as 6 weeks (the age he typically sells them at) have been left over night. 

Videos of puppies being left alone:
Taken Memorial Day weekend, where the puppies are believed to be left over night (police were contacted several times and they were finally picked up)


The pen they are in is clearly covered in feces and urine, there is no food and little water.

Taken a couple of months ago:


Once again feces and urine litter the pen, little food and no water left for the puppies. On of the puppies has a severe under-bite.

Article of Ray Smith being arrested for animal cruelty (among other things):
Owner of Premier Mega Tan in Hoover arrested for contributing to - ABC 33/40 - Birmingham News, Weather, Sports 

Please be careful when purchasing from this broker/breeder! The puppies are often sold 6 weeks or younger, in blatant disregard to what is recommended by the AKC's parent breed clubs (Maltese Association of America [1][2]and American Shih Tzu Club [1]) which clearly state 12 weeks minimum. 

Ray Smith is clearly still in control of this operation, despite the sale of puppies being handed over to Emma Franklin. His dogs are still being used to breed, as well as those over other prior puppy buyers. At this time it is not know if he still brokers dogs out from other places.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow. If anyone want's to continue to have the argument that BYB's are probably an OK place to get a dog....here's all you need to know. So glad we are taking a stand on SM.


----------

